# Rest of my Khador for sale/trade



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

SOLD!!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

When you say 40k chaos, do you mean Chaos Marines? Or daemons? Since we are already in negotiations, but I have a heap of CSM


----------



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

Actually either or. Right now Primarily CSM but I would also accept Daemons. Let me know what you have to trade.


----------



## CanadaRobC (Feb 18, 2011)

Lot is sold. Thanks everyone


----------

